
China to provide help for US at subnational level amid Covid-19 outbreak - dlcmh
http://enapp.globaltimes.cn/#/article/1183295
======
notlukesky
China can give as much support as it wants and it will buy no love in the
white house or congress on a bipartisan level. China is deemed the new rising
power that has to be taken down. W Bush started the anti China policy (with a
hiatus because of other war distractions), then Obama’s Pentagon drew up
invasion plans in his first term (but ultimately decided that that window had
closed) and then thus instituted the Pivot to Asia (economic strangulation of
China). Now Trump is continuing it and both parties foreign policy gurus are
anti-Chinese. Other potential recipient countries would probably appreciate
the gesture long term.

